# Boost creep



## Nissandrifter301 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey I'm new to the second gen 300zx tt and I was wondering if anyone knew if they have a boost creep issue like the sti's and talons? If you have any other useful info for me I'd appreciate it. 
- thanks


----------



## Nissandrifter301 (Feb 2, 2011)

Help anyone?...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

As far as I know, the 300zx's normally don't have this problem. The waste gate may be partially plugged up with carbon; if so, it just needs a good cleaning.


----------



## Nissandrifter301 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok cool thank you very much. I hadn't ever heard of it being a problem but I wanted to make sure. Now what if your upgrading to the jwt 530 turbos should they still run fin with a stock wastegate?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I believe the JWT turbos come their own wastegate.


----------



## Nissandrifter301 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh ok cool so no worries then. Thanks very much I appreciate the info


----------

